# Macro question



## kajetana (Sep 21, 2017)

Hello,

This might be a stupid question, so please bear with me (I'm just starting to learn the basics) but I'm a bit confused with terms, could you please explain me. Are these images considered macro photography or not? Why?

https://www.cas.org.nz/media/half-moon-close-up-r-f-joyce-observatory-09-10-2016.86/full
Mėnulis šiandien
http://img.myconfinedspace.com/wp-content/uploads/tdomf/401705/a16_m_3021-700x717.gif


----------



## Alan92RTTT (Sep 21, 2017)

No they are not. 

Macro photography - Wikipedia


> Macro photography (or photomacrography[1] or macrography,[2] and sometimes macrophotography[3]), is extreme close-up photography, usually of very small subjects and living organisms like insects, in which the size of the subject in the photograph is greater than life size



For example



DSC_0897 by alan92rttt, on Flickr


----------

